# Change the color of your plants???



## Skribb (May 12, 2006)

I remember back when i was a kid seeing a science experiment were they added food coloring to the water & then water the flowers with it & after a wile the flowers would turn the color of the water...would this work the same with any plant?would it hurt the plant in any way? lol i was just thinking about that & wondered if it would work on some weed plants!


----------



## GanjaGuru (May 12, 2006)

It might work for cut (no longer growing) flowers (and celery) but not for pot plants.

Trying to grow "colored" plants is impossible since they need chlrophyll (which is green) to live.


----------



## BkPhate (May 19, 2006)

Well im way to lazy to find it but i think there is actually a post on this, I recall seeing the last week or so of flowering you can add food coloring to whatever it is your watering with and the color would be absorbed but i wouldnt reccomend this for a extended period cause ganja's right.


----------



## Mutt (May 19, 2006)

Cold Temps. are the only thing I read that will do it. but then "how cold" I don't know, and would it hurt the plant. I don't think its wise. Just buy the strains that were bred for there colors.


----------



## Insane (May 19, 2006)

Like Mutt says, I would just stay on the safe side and buy strains the were bred to show colors, some of these colorful strains will simply blow you away if you got the right fert combo


----------



## GanjaGuru (May 19, 2006)

Year before last I was lucky enough to enter my friends greenhouse garden.

I've mentioned D's garden before.  He gets the most amazing results with the most unothodox methods--like using oven cleaner for a bloom nutrient for instance.
There were about 20 healthy bushy plants, most 6' or taller, all close to harvest.  Some of the taller ones were bent over in like an arch.  Walking in there was like walking into a pot rainbow.
There were purple indica's, Mexican red hair, orange crush, pink champagne, even a few black Afgani's.
He added another color when he sun dried/cured some green to turn it gold, like they do in Columbia.  
Appearance and color influence the ways things taste (to us humans).

P.S. The sun dried/cured weed ended up more yellow than gold.  Maybe one needs to be closer to the equator than D is to get that vibrant beautiful gold color Columbian Gold is (was?).


----------

